# Need for female beauty wax beautician



## Dervla (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Ladies, I am new here. Just wondering if there is any known indian beautician around? I need it quite urgently. I saw some chinese parlours and guess i m skeptical about trying out and the prices are ridiculous.
Any recommendations?


----------

